# First annual Rangers & OCSC soccer camps 7/19 & 7/23



## OrangeCountyDad (Jun 29, 2021)

Full 4-day camp option for players of all ages and skill levels, and a 1-day Elite ID Camp for top players to be evaluated by pro coaches with a chance to win a trip to Glasgow!



Any youth network club who has at least 10 players sign up for one of the camps, is going to receive an exclusive behind the scenes experience at a future OCSC game for those 10+ plus players, including locker room tour, chalk talk, on-field access, and more.




https://fevo.me/ysnrangers


----------

